# Melbourne Zoo



## Hickson (Sep 30, 2007)

Quick visit to Melbourne Zoo on Wednesday morning. Got a few pics in the Reptile House.

*Banded Rock Rattlesnake*






*Taipan*





*Poison Arrow Frogs*









*Southern Bell Frog*





*Aldabran Tortoise*





*Pignose Turtle*





*Twistneck Turtle*







Hix


----------



## Lozza (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics Hix - I love the poison arrows


----------



## PhilK (Sep 30, 2007)

Those pignose turtles are so cute


----------



## m.punja (Sep 30, 2007)

The reptile house is good there, just not big enough :lol::lol: Can you remember what elapids were partnered together? When I was there last they had a BTS in an enclosure with an Tai, can't remember if it was an inland or a coastal.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I remember, Mangrove Tree Snake with Retics, otherwise all the snakes had enclosures to themselves.



Hix


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 30, 2007)

*Nice pics Hix, what do you do all day, wander zoos and practice photography ? *


----------



## chool (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pix, Hix. I especially like the Poison Arrow Frogs. I've been trying to get a good photo of them for a while now. Such a lovely blue.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 30, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *Nice pics Hix, what do you do all day, wander zoos and practice photography ? *



LOL!

I used to do that for my holidays - in 1984 I visited 20 zoos and animal collections in Europe in 4 weeks.

But the last couple of weeks I've had to travel around the country for work, and managed to cram in a visit when I could.



Hix


----------



## sockbat (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics love the frogs


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics Hix, Ive kept both of those dendrobates, when the azureus (2nd frog pic) get as big as the tinctorius (1st frog pic) they are amazing to watch.....huge blue frogs jumping around.

here's a few more pics for chool
</IMG> <-- dunno how this got here, this web site has a mind of its own sometimes!
</IMG> <-- its done it again ! everytime i edit !! weird :shock:


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 3, 2007)

cool thanks for sharing


----------



## krusty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice pics hix but where are the ones of the big pythons.


----------



## kimba83 (Oct 4, 2007)

i went to melb zoo yesterday and honestly it isnt anything compared to the one in syd

and the reptile house ive seen betta BHP's in herp shops!


----------



## Hickson (Oct 5, 2007)

krusty said:


> nice pics hix but where are the ones of the big pythons.



None were in a good position for photography. I've played with big pythons before anyway, nothing special there.

Kimba: the Reptile House at Melbourne is an old building, Taronga Zoo's reptile building is only 10 years old and was state of the art (almost) when it was built. I'm sure when Melbourne can find the resources, they'll build a bigger and better facility.



Hix


----------



## krusty (Oct 6, 2007)

I've played with big pythons before anyway, nothing special there.Hix[/QUOTE]

i've played with some extra large ones as well and i think there is nothing better...jmo.


----------



## method (Oct 6, 2007)

melbourne zoo, def on my to do list lol. Nice pics


----------



## chool (Oct 6, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Nice pics Hix, Ive kept both of those dendrobates, when the azureus (2nd frog pic) get as big as the tinctorius (1st frog pic) they are amazing to watch.....huge blue frogs jumping around.
> 
> here's a few more pics for chool
> </IMG> <-- dunno how this got here, this web site has a mind of its own sometimes!
> </IMG> <-- its done it again ! everytime i edit !! weird :shock:




*drool* Thanks, Moreliaman 

They are very, very, nice. Are they the actual frogs that you kept? (slightly off-topic, sorry)


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 6, 2007)

Oooh, nice, any pics of lizards?

I am going to Melbourne on Monday!

WooHooo....


----------

